# Guards Red Porsche Boxter S Full G220 Correction and Supernatural V2



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

This Saturday saw a detail on a lovely Guards Red Porsche Boxter S. The car is not used that often so was in very good condition and very clean upon arrival. Despite not being too badly swirled the Porsche paint was rock hard and after a bit of trial and error I ended up polishing with a Megs Cutting Pad and Menzerna IP 3.02 and refining with Menzerna 106FA on a Megs Polishing Pad before Glazing and Waxing. My GF joined me for the day which was nice and it gave me some company and also meant she could help out! It ended up being a 13 hours day, so it would have been even longer without her.

I did take some before pics but as it was clean anyway it wasn't worth posting them. Here are a few afters:



















I particularly like this one and you can see my GFs VW Fox in Silver upside down in the reflection:



















1. The first job was my GF vacuumed the Roof to remove dust etc.
2. She then cleaned the roof with AG Fabric Roof Cleaner and the applicator supplied with the kit:










3. Whilst she did that I scrubbed the tyres using Megs APC cut 4:1 and a tyre scrubber from Elite:










4. I then soaked the wheels in Megs Wheel Brightener and filled up my buckets with CG Maxi Suds II ready to wash the wheels with a combination of brushes and a mitt:

A Wheel Before:










A Wheel After:










A Wheel Work in Progress:



















5. Once the wheels were done the car was soaked in APC and left to dwell for a few minutes whilst I filled up my buckets with Zym0l Autowash (care of the owner), before being rinsed with the PW.



















6. The car was then washed using the 2 bucket method, Zym0l Autowash and a Serious Performance Wash Mitt, then rinsed with the PW.
7. Then onto the clay, which was Sonus Green using Megs Last Touch QD as the lube. Not too bad really:










8. The car was then soaked in AB SSF and PW rinsed before being dried with a Sonus Ultimate drying towel. Whilst I dried the car my GF sealed the roof with AG Fabric Roof Protector. The owner also had a leaf blower which I used to get the trapped water out of the seals etc.
9. My GF then took a few PTG readings, which were generally very good although the bonnet was a bit low at around 90 microns in some areas:










10. Then onto the correction using the G220. Menzerna IP 3.02 and a Megs Cutting Pad were used in round one with a combination of Menzerna 106FA and a Megs Polishing Pad to refine the finish:

Drivers Door Before:










Drivers Door 50/50:










Drivers Door After (A few RDS and swirls left but mostly gone):










Bonnet Before:










Bonnet 50/50:










Bonnet After:










Front Wing Before:










Front Wing After:










Others Work in Progress shots:










If you look at the lamps you can see the reflections are sharper on the right hand side:










Oh and the Halogens also prove a useful stand for the G220:










11. Whilst I did this my GF got to work on the interior using Megs APC cut 10:1 to clean it down and then dressed it with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.
12. Once she vacuumed the interior, she then cleaned the Leather with AG Leather Cleaner and then treated it with AG Leather Cream.

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










13. The wheels were polished and sealed with CG Wheel Guard, using a Megs Foam Pad to apply, allowed to cure then buffed with a MF.
14. Tyres were treated with CG New Look Trim Gel.
15. Trim was treated with CG New Look Trim Gel.
16. Then the car was glazed with CG EZ Crème Glaze using a Megs Finishing Pad on the G220. I applied it to the car whilst my GF followed me round and buffed it off with a MF.
17. The inside was treated to a few sprays of CG New Car Scent.
18. All Glass was cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner and a MF by my GF.
19. Whilst my GF was cleaning the Glass I applied the first coat of Supernatural V2. This was applied in a thin layer with a Sonus SFX applicator and buffed with a Monster Fluffy MF. Compared to V1 I found it easier to apply but not quite as easy to remove. However that said V1 is still very easy to apply and although I found V2 slightly harder to remove it was still easy enough and certainly not a problem - all in all a very nice wax to work with and some great results.
20. My GF then polished the Exhausts with AG Metal Polish whilst I removed the first coat of wax.

Exhaust Before:










Exhaust After:










21. A final coat of Supernatural V2 was applied about an hour and a quarter later.

The rest of the afters:

























































































































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Stunning results as always
Keep up the great work :thumb:


----------



## nmdbase (Jul 13, 2008)

:argie:Amazing job mate, well done


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work mate, as always! What do you think of the SNv2?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Nice work mate, as always! What do you think of the SNv2?


Cheers mate - I liked it as it was nice and easy to work with. Not quite as easy to remove as V1 I found but easier to apply. However it was no problem to remove it but I found that it wasnt as easy as V1 thats all - still easier to work with than quite a few other waxes around IMO :thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice work Alex, gotta be one of your best yet :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah I found the same, nothing some QD doesn't fix though!

Sorry, I missed your comments on the wax above. What did you make of the New Look Trim Gel on tyres compared to Megs Endurance? Also, is it okay on plastics?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yeah I found the same, nothing some QD doesn't fix though!
> 
> Sorry, I missed your comments on the wax above. What did you make of the New Look Trim Gel on tyres compared to Megs Endurance? Also, is it okay on plastics?


Nope you're right there nothing a bit of QD wouldn't sort :thumb:

The CG NLTG IMO looks very similar to the Megs but doesn't quite last as long IMO - I am all out of the Megs at the mo so the CG had to do. That said it still looks good IMO and does last well. I find it is good on plastics. You can buff it with a MF to give a more Matte finish if you want.


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

really nice work, paint looks really wet


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

top job there fantastic wet gloss,owner will be well pleased :thumb: .


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great picture series, topped off with high level detailing, nice one :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, fantastic work there, paint looks dripping.:thumb:

Especially like the finish the CG New Look Gel gives to the tyres as well, have to get myself some of that.

Rob


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely job by you both 

Grear shots and love the style of write up.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

excellent work chum and brilliant writeup!


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Great work guys!! I reckon the mrs did all the hard graft......... 

Trust me - owner was extremely pleased. So much so, that he even got the Porsche car cover out and put it on the car! He has owned the cover for 18 months and has left it in the bag........:wall:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

outstanding fella :thumb: 

always a pleasure to read:thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous car, stunning pictures:thumb: top notch write up and detailing, one of your best yet


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

very nice work looks ace


----------



## D7SUP (Jul 27, 2007)

Fantastic results, SN V2 looks good, but more importantly than all that,

WHAT CAMERA DID YOU USE???????????

Those photos are soooo sharp, Love the 2nd shot of the badge!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words guys :thumb:



D7SUP said:


> Fantastic results, SN V2 looks good, but more importantly than all that,
> 
> WHAT CAMERA DID YOU USE???????????
> 
> Those photos are soooo sharp, Love the 2nd shot of the badge!


Cheers bud, its only a point and shoot and I am certainly no photographer so thanks. Its a Panasonic DMC-FX55 and it was just set to Macro for the badge shots.


----------



## Jameshs (Sep 11, 2006)

Great job, i have my first taste of porsche paint this week


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Jameshs said:


> Great job, i have my first taste of porsche paint this week


Thanks, well if its was like this one it was rock hard lol - Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## SimonVW (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job :argie: Enjoyed the write up and pics. 

Just a quick question about the megs pads. After 2 difficult VW's my sonus cutting pad was a bin job. Do you find the megs pads longer lasting for a similar level of cut?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

SimonVW said:


> Great job :argie: Enjoyed the write up and pics.
> 
> Just a quick question about the megs pads. After 2 difficult VW's my sonus cutting pad was a bin job. Do you find the megs pads longer lasting for a similar level of cut?


I really like the Megs pads and prefer them to the Sonus pads. They do last a long time, however I do find if you apply too much pressure on a Megs Pad the velcro comes away from the pad where as I don't find this with the Sonus SFX range as the velcro covers the whole surface. If used and looked after correctly the Megs pads can last a good amount of time.

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Wow :doublesho that looks amazing, mate :thumb: Some superb photos as well there, fella - particularly like the 3rd one down :thumb: Had to look a while at that shot of the G220 and the lamp - I'm thinking "what on earth's holding it in that position?" - penny dropped after a while  :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



Pit Viper said:


> Wow :doublesho that looks amazing, mate :thumb: Some superb photos as well there, fella - particularly like the 3rd one down :thumb: Had to look a while at that shot of the G220 and the lamp - I'm thinking "what on earth's holding it in that position?" - penny dropped after a while  :lol:


Cheers mate - I was paranoid that I got carried away and posted too many pics LOL.

Yeah useful that the stand can hold the machine - better than sitting it on the floor IMO :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

You never cease to amaze me sir! Nice one and nice shots, as well!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> I am certainly no photographer....


I'm gonna have to disagree dude, your pics are very distinctive and always show off your work well, I could tell it was one of your jobs just from the pics.

Lovely write-up and great pictures as always. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ade33 said:


> *I'm gonna have to disagree dude, your pics are very distinctive and always show off your work well, I could tell it was one of your jobs just from the pics.*
> Lovely write-up and great pictures as always. :thumb:


I'd second that :thumb:


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

good job and excellent pics too!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great writeup, and some excellent work, one of the best looking reds ive ever seen.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys and glad you're liking the pics :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very good indeed. 
Lovely pictures and a thorough write up too, and the end result is just superb.
Nice to have company when working too, good job both of you.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys :thumb:



Envy Valeting said:


> Very good indeed.
> Lovely pictures and a thorough write up too, and the end result is just superb.
> Nice to have company when working too, good job both of you.


Cheers mate - it certainly helps to have company.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

boxstaman said:


> Great work guys!! I reckon the mrs did all the hard graft.........
> 
> Trust me - owner was extremely pleased. So much so, that he even got the Porsche car cover out and put it on the car! He has owned the cover for 18 months and has left it in the bag........:wall:


Only just noticed your comment Mr. H - glad he was impressed -especially to break out the cover. I also used his Karcher which was the first time since he bought it 3 years ago lol :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice correction work Alex. The car now looks absolutely fantastic. 
Getting rather dandy with the photos too mate!!

I'm glad your GF managed to get all the machining done so that you could concentrate on the hood and wheels. You should take her again.:thumb:


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Alex. Great work as always, car looks well nice!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great work on an equally great car.:thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Another great detail! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



SURFERROSA said:


> Nice correction work Alex. The car now looks absolutely fantastic.
> Getting rather dandy with the photos too mate!!
> 
> I'm glad your GF managed to get all the machining done so that you could concentrate on the hood and wheels. You should take her again.:thumb:


Cheers - I am trying to get her to use the G220


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Mate.

looking to do my Boxster shortly with PC and sonus kit. Was it worth getting the AG roof kit ? I have washed hood with normal shampoo and ONLY have the Protectant. I do not have the cleaner/sponge.

Does the protecant also darken the hood (more black) or could i just use a fabric cleaner on it then AG protectant ?

Any views/help appreciated.

Also how did you prevent dust getting on the hood when polishing.

Cheers


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

More impressive work from you and a great write up as ever. Lovely shine to the red paint


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

bilabonic said:


> Hi Mate.
> 
> looking to do my Boxster shortly with PC and sonus kit. Was it worth getting the AG roof kit ? I have washed hood with normal shampoo and ONLY have the Protectant. I do not have the cleaner/sponge.
> 
> ...


I like the AG kit as it has everything and is easy to use with great results. The owner was very pleased with the roof after and said that it had never looked better.

The Fabric Cleaner did a good job of removing lots of crud and bird bombs, and the roof certainly looked a look darker after we had finished. I have only ever used both as a combo so not sure what makes it darker - the AG Fabric Roof Cleaner certainly did.

My only point would be the Cleaner does take a long time to rinse out.

Regarding the dust - it did go on the roof so we just gave it a quick hoover after we were done :thumb:

HTHs.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome detail - one of the best i seen in ages.

Dan


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

shiningg !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Top work and a great write up :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks lovely mate, well done, the both of you!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

missed this originally but that is a great job - think my first Porsche will be in Guards Red 

lovely finish achieved :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

really nice job ! the red looks great.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice work mate , also excellent photography showcasing your work


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks excellent , nice work :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> missed this originally but that is a great job - think my first Porsche will be in Guards Red
> 
> lovely finish achieved :thumb:


Thanks, and just to warn you this paint was 'hard' - but satisfying to work on :thumb:


----------



## willd0g (Sep 14, 2008)

Great work! Love the idea how you use the halogens as a stand for your g220 as well LOL.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

fantastic results mate well done


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cracking results - Guards Red looks stunning when it is finished as well as this :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> Cracking results - Guards Red looks stunning when it is finished as well as this :thumb:


Thanks - I may try and dig out a couple of befores as slthough it wasnt dirty you can certainly see the improvement in the finish.

Cheer guys :thumb:


----------

